# Chicken Scratch embroidery?!?



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to do this?

Irene (ernai)


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Never heard of it!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

cross stitch on fabric was my 1st doing of embroidery when i was about 6 or 7 in the early 50s. the squares made it easy to get the stitches equal. good 4 a beginner
aprons!! lol
then when older, counted cross stitch
still love doing them both, though haven't in a very long time

here's some links for it:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yhs-w3i-geneiotransfer&va=Chicken+Scratch+embroidery

http://crossstitch.about.com/od/chickenscratch/Free_Chicken_Scratch_Patterns.htm

http://www.ehow.com/how_6936796_embroider-chicken-scratch.html

http://www.embroidery.rocksea.org/hand-embroidery/chicken-scratch/

http://www.needlenthread.com/types-of-hand-embroidery/chicken-scratch

bringing back some memories, here lol


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you so much. I think that is what it is. That was a quick reply. Will research the sites.

Cheers
Irene (ernai)



Kissnntell said:


> cross stitch on fabric was my 1st doing of embroidery when i was about 6 or 7 in the early 50s. the squares made it easy to get the stitches equal. good 4 a beginner
> aprons!! lol
> then when older, counted cross stitch
> still love doing them both, though haven't in a very long time
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

what a laugh.I asked what it is and it seems I was doing it 60 years back!!!!!!!!!!! Aprons. suppercloths very very smart theywre too!

cakes


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I still have aprons my mother made in chicken scratch and i still have patterns. A lovely and easy way to teach children how to use a needle, goes fast and appeals to them because of the colors used.
Made a quilt top out of chicken scratch aprons for a lady, she had so many. It is addictive and you can always think of another design to do.
Try it, you'll like it.

Carol J.


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been doing Chicken Scratch for years. I have a yahoo group for Chicken Scratchers. It isn't very active right now but there are a lot of helpful people on the group.


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, I did it years ago, but can't remember how. 
I made pillow cases.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Back in the 70's I did two twin size bedspread quilts with the big star pattern. I got one quilt completely finished and the other one all done and put tog., but not quilted. 
The chicken scratch was completed on both, but just didn't seem to get the one quilted. UGH!
I did enjoy doing the chicken scratch. Don't know if I can remember now how to do it. Glad there are patterns out there, might try it again someday.


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

It was done a long time ago. But it wasn't called chicken scratch embroidery.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

What was it called??


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I remember having this on my cloths and doing the same for my daughter. Fun stuff.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Chicken Scratch is embroidery on gingham cloth using the checks as a guide for stitches, right ? That's what I remember . It's really cute and was popular back in the
Great Depression as a budget craft is what I heard. It was
nicknamed Chicken Scratch because you can do the stitches really quick like a chicken scratching in the barnyard. 

It's like the dishtowels made from flour sacks with embroidered designs for each day of the week. Very folksy. 
Reminds you of Grandmas house.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

growing up on the farm in Kalkaska we had feed sacks (for the cows feed) of diff prints Ma used 2 makes our clothes out of


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Threadgal.. If it wasn't called Chicken Scratch, then what was it called? I'm 80 and have never heard it called anything except C S.???


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

Funky knitter reminded me how you did the chicken scratch. I did it in the late 60's and early 70's.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

It's called cross stitch.


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

Anitabee said:


> It's called cross stitch.


Cross stitch and Chicken Scratch are two different techniques. I have heard CS called embroidered lace, but I am a bit of a purist about it. I prefer the name Chicken Scratch.


----------



## Doxie Mama (Feb 12, 2012)

When my 3 girls were small (back in the 60's), I made them cute little gingham dresses with cross-stitch trims and smocked bodices. The skirts were gathered full and their sashes at least 3 in. wide. Of course, fabric could be bought @ 3 or 4 yds. for a dollar. I had forgotten these, so thanks for arousing sweet images to my memory.


----------



## Curby2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Curby2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great work


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Fhxnut... Your pillow is the exact pattern I made my two quilts. I had the brown and white checked gingham and I used orange crochet cotton to do the chicken scratch. This isn't cross stitch as that is a whole different embroidery.
I made pillow shams to match my quilts with one big star like on your pillow. 
I think it is very pretty, easy to do, and I really enjoyed doing it.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> growing up on the farm in Kalkaska we had feed sacks (for the cows feed) of diff prints Ma used 2 makes our clothes out of


i did not live on a farm,but sil mom did so sent the sacks to her for, neice diana and i's clothes,her and i are only a year apart, mom had me at 41,go figure,and i've done chicken scratch too,but we called it something else,don't rember what


----------



## marianeleanor (Apr 1, 2011)

My mother did this. It was done on checked gingham and the pattern followed the squares. She did luncheon cloths and aprons I have two of the lunch cloths she made. Marian in North Dakota


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> growing up on the farm in Kalkaska we had feed sacks (for the cows feed) of diff prints Ma used 2 makes our clothes out of


Oh, yes, I too had flour sack clothing that was very soft and very cool in the summer heat. Thanks for the memories.

I never did the chicken scratch embroidery but remember people who did that type of work.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I made kitchen curtains in the 70s! Man that was a long time ago!


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Anitabee said:


> It's called cross stitch.


Chicken Scratch is just nickname that may not have been used everywhere. It just depends on what neck of the woods you grew up in, many expressions and terms are regional.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh my yes..when I was a child...and of course I was taught to use an embroidery hoop for firm stitches..

Nice memories.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL yes..then we pulled about 1/2 an inch on each edge to make fringe lol...what fun that was.



Karen Liebengood said:


> I made kitchen curtains in the 70s! Man that was a long time ago!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

The stitches used in Chicken Scratch are the same ones used in any kind of embroidery. You will find cross stitches, Smyrna crosses and many others in every culture. There is only so much you can do with threads and you will find the same techniques used universally.
The term Chicken Scratch was surely invented by someone who knew what chicken scratches looked like and gingham was cheap cloth. It is the nature of women to decorate whatever they have on hand. You won't find gingham and the stitches used in any book on embroidery, but you will find the same stitches. This needlework is typically Americana in orgin and use. A touch from the past in many of our lives that brings back memories of mother, grandmother and life on the farm. You won't find gingham in Europe but you will find the same stitches. Let's be proud of our heritage.

Carol J.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

fhxnut said:


> I have been doing Chicken Scratch for years. I have a yahoo group for Chicken Scratchers. It isn't very active right now but there are a lot of helpful people on the group.


I love CS and am always looking for new ideas and patterns. How do I join your yahoo group?


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

Carol J. said:


> I still have aprons my mother made in chicken scratch and i still have patterns. A lovely and easy way to teach children how to use a needle, goes fast and appeals to them because of the colors used.
> Made a quilt top out of chicken scratch aprons for a lady, she had so many. It is addictive and you can always think of another design to do.
> Try it, you'll like it.
> 
> Carol J.


Any chance of getting copies of your patterns Carol?


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

krafty ev said:


> fhxnut said:
> 
> 
> > I have been doing Chicken Scratch for years. I have a yahoo group for Chicken Scratchers. It isn't very active right now but there are a lot of helpful people on the group.
> ...


Click on this link: [email protected]
Sandie


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

fhxnut said:


> krafty ev said:
> 
> 
> > fhxnut said:
> ...


Thanks Sandie - much appreciated.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

krafty ev said:


> Carol J. said:
> 
> 
> > I still have aprons my mother made in chicken scratch and i still have patterns. A lovely and easy way to teach children how to use a needle, goes fast and appeals to them because of the colors used.
> ...


I will look through my file and see what I can find. I think I have pattern booklets that were left over from when I had a yarn and needlework shop years ago. If you would send me a PM with your snail mail address, I will find you some. My mother made so many aprons, went to a party at her church and went home with a door prize, you're right, one of her apron with chicken scratch on it.

Carol J.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

When I was newly wed, 37 years ago, I made my mother a set of aprons from a magazine. Four colours of gingham and each apron had a scene from a season, (winter, spring, summer and fall) embroidered in cross stitch on the squares. I didn't know it was called chicken scratch.
I didn't have a sewing machine, so all the seams and hems were done with cross stitch as well.
My mother didn't think I had made them, until I confessed I had started them for her birthday the year before and had only completed them in time for Christmas more than 12 months later.
She ended up cutting out the embroidery and framing it as pictures, which really touched me.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

In the latest issue of Piecework magazine, someone wrote in and also showed a picture of ChickenScratch she did on a gingham blouse. Called it Depression Lace. It does look like lace. Anyone have any history on this?

Carol J.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Just checked this out on Google, many articles and pictures of the designs, check it out dizzydinah and ernai. I am going to look at all the blogs about it for an article for our EGA newsletter.
Type Depression Lace into google.

Carol J.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your question has been thoroughly answered but I just wanted to add that the technique is also called Teneriffe (ten-a-reef) embroidery.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a new one. Never heard of it. Do you know if it was started in a certain part of the country, if so where?


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> Your question has been thoroughly answered but I just wanted to add that the technique is also called Teneriffe (ten-a-reef) embroidery.


I have studied teneriffe and it is not similar to Chicken Scratch. Teneriffe is done on a circular form and there is no fabric involved in its execution. Teneriffe is named for an island near Italy.

Chicken Scratch is typically American in origin and results.

Carol J.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

Google broderie suisse, it looks very similar, but uses other stitch and wrapping combinations. Chicken sratch seems to me to be done more on pictures (rooster, cat, elephant etc.) whereas the broderie suisse is focussed more on geometric design patterns.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Quoted from About.com

"Chicken Scratch Embroidery is known by many other names including Amish Embroidery, Snowflake Embroidery, Depression Lace or Gingham Lace. Chicken Scratch Embroidery uses the Smyrna or Double Cross Stitch and other woven embroidery stitches and is often confused with the more complex embroidery style known as Teneriffe Lace. Chicken Scratch Embroidery is traditionally done on gingham fabric."

Everybody is right about the name, it has many names.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I am doing some research on Chicken Scratch and the reference to teneriffe came up several times. What could remind one of teneriffe is the spider web stitches made by intertwining the threads, that is similar to CS. I have done both but was surprised when the name popped up in the research. Now we know. Since the Amish don't allow any decoration in their homes or clothing, I am wondering why CS has that name too. Perhaps they did it and it was tucked away when the bishop came to visit. Another name is Hoover lace, he was president of the USA during the Depression.
Women will not be kept from decorating and expressing their desire for beauty, not matter where they live. I want to thank all of you for your input, this is so interesting.

Carol J.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> SharonK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Your question has been thoroughly answered but I just wanted to add that the technique is also called Teneriffe (ten-a-reef) embroidery.
> ...


Carol I agree there is a difference in the embroidery styles, there is teneriffe lace which you're probably referring to, but "chicken scratch" is also featured on the teneriffe sites


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

That is interesting and I will research it. I love to learn new techniques and learn the history behind stitchery. I am traveling around the world and not leaving home by studying the embroidery of many countries. Perhaps Chicken Scratch is American in origin and somewhere in the back of some woman's brain is teneriffe and she used it to produce Chicken Scratch. I will check out what you say. I have done teneriffe while on my "trip" to Italy and the islands.

Carol J.


----------



## FionaG81 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

